# I think I've figured it out!



## Boom3 (Dec 6, 2013)

My story begins when I was a server at a restaurant with a VERY strict and angry boss. I seemed to have nervous stomach aches my whole life, and I was even hospitalized when I was seven because the stomach aches were so bad. After my hospitalization, I seemed to control it pretty well for the next several years. I had a daughter, and started working at the restaurant I mentioned. (I have conditioned myself to go #2 in the mornings, every morning.) Now for me, if I miss 1 day, I am in god awful pain. My pain starts in my lower abdomen, and radiates into my lower back. This also goes for incomplete evacuation. So, I try to set enough time for myself every morning to go. 
The big problem started at this restaurant. My shift was an early one. 7:30 am. There were a few times where I had to have a couple of cups of coffee before I could go, and sometimes I would have my coffee at work. This wasn't usually a problem because I would have another server cover me if I needed the restroom, but on occasion, the other server wouldn't show up! This was due to sickness or personal problems. Anyway, I would have to hold it! Sometimes all day! And it would be unbearable! I would try to go as quickly as possible, but that has always proven impossible for me. If I try and rush myself, it makes it worse, and nothing would come out! I would push and push, until one day, I developed hemorrhoids so bad that they needed surgery.

After my surgery I still kept having problems with evacuating. I started another job at a different restaurant and the symptoms got worse and worse. I started taking laxatives on a regular basis, and my boss and co-workers were very annoyed at my time spent in the bathroom. I developed a hernia, and needed yet again, another surgery.

The hernia surgery far from cured my symptoms. I was still feeling the urge to go constantly! And I was miserable. I went to countless doctors who diagnosed me with IBS, and basically said that I was fine, my blood work was fine, and they put me in antidepressants. This too had very little effect on my symptoms. I continued to suffer.

Finally, after an ER visit, I was referred to a Colin rectal surgeon. They did a series of humiliating tests, (I was made to defficate in front of some nurses into a cam-ode) as well as have a colonoscopy. The colonoscopy turned out fine except for They discovered that I have 2 1/2 to 3 feet of extra colon. But the defecalgram showed that I had an internal rectal prolapse. Or a "floppy rectom) this was caused by constipation, and basically created a painful pocket where my stool would collect, and wasn't coming out normally. So, again, another god awful surgery called the S.T.A.R was performed.

This was when I was borderline suicidal.

This surgery took over a YEAR to recover from. And I STILL had stomach aches on a regular basis. Which begged the question for my doctors,
1.why this constant urge? They put me on Colin spasm medication and more antidepressants.

The puzzling thing to me was my mother. She weighs 300 pounds, and only had a bowel movement once a week. She NEVER complained of a stomach ache. And as for me, a 140 pound healthy, and active woman, would suffer even if I went one day! Or if I felt that I didn't go enough! 
Very perplexing indeed.

Of course, I googled A LOT trying to figure this out. I found a story of a woman suffering with similar symptoms, also diagnosed with IBS who commuted suicide because she couldn't fight it anymore. The autopsy showed absolutely NOTHING WRONG with her colon.

My theory is that we are obviously different. And maybe it is psychological. We have something that they like to call IBS because they have no other medical term for it. But it makes me wonder, has anyone else been told that you have a redundant colon? Or extra intestine?


----------



## Jackie704 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes Read my story

Jackie704


----------

